# Slammer Guitars?



## zao_89 (Feb 17, 2006)

Anyone heard of them? I found a couple of them across the street from L&M (cash busters) and wondering if theyre any good. I might bring in my acoustic and get the Explorer they have there.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

I think they're the budget line of Hamer.

The couple I tried were plywood crap.


----------



## Accept2 (Jan 1, 2006)

Slammers are the import Hamers before Hamer started putting their own name on their imports to further destroy it. I had one along time ago that was called Hamer: Slammer Series. It seemed decent enough for the price, and that price was very, very cheap. It wasnt really anything special though.....................


----------



## Rumble_b (Feb 14, 2006)

I have a older Hammer Slammer series. It's not bad, it's a pretty decent guitar for the money. I don't know about the new ones though.


----------



## Welladjusted (Feb 19, 2006)

my roomate has a slammer strat copy. it's actually not bad. it stays in tune pretty well (even with whammy bar abuse) and played pretty well. a pickup swap wouldn't hurt, but considering i was expecting it to be a complete POS, i was pleasantly surprised


----------



## Rumble_b (Feb 14, 2006)

The pickups are definalty nothing to write home about. Mine are being changed. Probably this weekend.


----------



## zao_89 (Feb 17, 2006)

Rumble_b said:


> I have a older Hammer Slammer series. It's not bad, it's a pretty decent guitar for the money. I don't know about the new ones though.


How much did you get your Centaura for? Cause I might get it ..


----------



## Rumble_b (Feb 14, 2006)

Damn that was like 10 years ago. But I think I paid around $300-400 brand new?!?!?!


----------



## Ripper (Jul 1, 2006)

I picked one up at a local pawn shop cause it was so cheap. It's a v copy. Got it home and cleaned it up. The neck on it is great, slick, fast, straight. I changed out the pickups and pots. It is actually a pretty decent guitar. The body on mine isn't plywood, more like a bassword, but it produces some great chunk, it's light and it's fun. 

It's all about what you like and what feels good to you. It isn't about the name on the headstock.


----------

